# What do you do with your manure in deep snow storms?



## dianneS (Feb 9, 2010)

I have 28 inches of snow on the ground, and we're getting another storm right now that could add another 12-18 inches on top of it!   

My barn is pretty close to my house, so my manure pile is way out, really far from the barn.  I put it way out there, for obvious reasons, but also because I can.  I only have two horses and only fill the wheel barrow one time and only make one trip out and back to from the manure pile.  I consider that long walk part of my fitness routine! 

Well, in 28 inches of snow, I can't push my wheel barrow!  I don't want to pile the manure anywhere near the barn, because its too close to the house, and all of this is going to melt some day and leave a huge mess!  

I don't know what to do with all this horse poopie??  Any ideas?    These are the days when I'm glad I only have two horses!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 9, 2010)

We plow a path to our manure area. For us there is no way around it. I have nowhere else to put my manure.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 9, 2010)

If plowing is not an option, this is what I do....I use a large muck bucket and a round saucer sled.  To get it to the manure pile, I run a leadrope from the saucer and up through the handle of the muck bucket...I double up the rope on the handle of the muck bucket so it is more stable and I am pulling more on the muck bucket than on the sled, if that makes sense.  But the section of leadrope that attaches to the sled basically keeps the sled in place underneath the muck bucket.

You have to take the first load out very carefully and NOT fully loaded.  If your sled tilts left or right on that first load, then the path you make will tilt and spill each load.  Ask me how I know.

I like this method so much, I tend to use it when there is any snow, as I can get the manure right up to the top of the pile more easily than a full wheelbarrow.  When there isn't much snow, I skip the sled and just put my FutureFork handle through the rope handle of my muck bucket and drag it behind me on the snow.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 10, 2010)

I never thought of a sled?  I'll have to rig something up and drag it out there, that should work!


----------



## ducks4you (Feb 10, 2010)

We almost never get really deep snow but I have a snowblower, and I've dug paths to the barn with it.  When it wasn't too deep I've emptied my stalls around my "orchard", 6 trees in the fenced in area in front/south part of my barn.  I read that this is time to fertilize them.  The saplings are surrounded (blanketed) by used bedding.  The older trees are encircled along the "drip line" so that it will decompose and drip down to the tree's roots. 
Next winter you could plan where you want to put a manure pile.  Maybe you could create a snow/wind block?  The last few days we've been fighting blowing/drifting snow.  I've noticed that every place that has a wind break doesn't get drifts on the road.  Some places have untilled corn stalks that stop lighter drifting.  Other places have banks that help stop drifting from really high winds.  We are really flat--my own property is flat as a board--so there's nothing to stop the wind here!! I've noticed that several places on my property are almost clear, while I'm always getting big drifts in other places.  I'm considering materials for next year to stop the drifts that occur between our garage and the house.  I've priced snow fencing and it costs too much, and it gets ragged.  Anybody got any ideas for me?


----------



## freemotion (Feb 10, 2010)

In Northern Maine, where I used to live, they stopped using snow fencing along the roads where there are open fields.  They now plow a parallel "road" some distance from the road, and the snow gets caught up in that "road" before reaching the travelled road.  Don't know if this would work for you, but it might be worth a try for the rest of this winter.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 11, 2010)

I now have four feet of snow on the ground, everywhere, with even deeper drifts.  I have to wade in it just to get to the barn.  I have to shovel out every gate and door, just to get them open.  Then they just blow shut again from the winds.

I may end up fertilizing my pastures with the manure right now, flinging it across the snow for the time being.  Just walking from the horses to the goats is exhausting.  If I had a sled that might work if the horses would make a few paths for me, but they don't want to walk through this stuff either!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 11, 2010)

Been there, done that, moved south!


----------



## big brown horse (Feb 11, 2010)

Now after reading your last post, this may not work, but I thought I'd post it for anyone else to use.

Sorry about your horrible weather!!  

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/01/how-to_sled_from_wooden_palete.html

How to make a sled/sledge out of a pallet.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 11, 2010)

big brown horse said:
			
		

> Now after reading your last post, this may not work, but I thought I'd post it for anyone else to use.
> 
> Sorry about your horrible weather!!
> 
> ...


That's a good idea, and it might work!  The snow is so deep here I might try a plastic sled, if I ever get out to buy one, or if I can find something around to make one from!  I wonder if I could just drag a plastic tote by some rope?

The sun came out today and melted some of the snow, by tomorrow, we should have a nice crust on top, hopefully that will make things a little easier.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 13, 2010)

I ended up going to Lowe's and getting a big plastic concrete mixing tub and adding a rope to it.  I filled it with manure and pulled it  part way to the manure pile.

Its just way too deep and now the snow is getting crusty and really difficult to trudge through.  I wish I would have made paths when the snow was still fluffy.  This is just horrible its so deep its back breaking just to walk through it. 

If I could get some paths made, my concrete tub is making a great manure sled!


----------



## unionwirewoman (Feb 14, 2010)

Not sure how many acres you have....but why not just throw it out into the pasture ? The snow when it melts will help to dissipate the nutrients the grass needs to grow , and all that's left is dried up grass/hay that will disentigrate to make more dirt . If by pasture you mean corral sized , this might be a problem , unless you till it up come spring time and turn the horses out somewhere else for a month or two to let the grass start growing . Like I said , depends on how much land you own . Even if it's 1/2 an acre , throwing the poo around won't matter until spring . Besides , it's much nicer to rake poo in the summer than it is to haul it up a poo pile in the winter !


----------



## dianneS (Feb 14, 2010)

unionwirewoman said:
			
		

> Not sure how many acres you have....but why not just throw it out into the pasture ? The snow when it melts will help to dissipate the nutrients the grass needs to grow , and all that's left is dried up grass/hay that will disentigrate to make more dirt . If by pasture you mean corral sized , this might be a problem , unless you till it up come spring time and turn the horses out somewhere else for a month or two to let the grass start growing . Like I said , depends on how much land you own . Even if it's 1/2 an acre , throwing the poo around won't matter until spring . Besides , it's much nicer to rake poo in the summer than it is to haul it up a poo pile in the winter !


I have 14 acres.  I have been throwing it out onto the pasture, especially the goat pasture to fertilze their area.  I'll never make it out to the manure pile in this snow, so it looks like I'll be using my sled to spread the manure on the pastures.  The poo really flings easily in this cold weather since its frozen into tiny little chunks!


----------

